# New michigan archery store looking for pro staff!



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Are you searching For local regional or national shooters


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

All of the above.
Thanks


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

Pm sent back thanks


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

Keep them coming


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pm Sent


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

all PMs answered. 
thanks!!


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Is the new shop in Commerce?


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bbran73 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt Its gonna be great to have you guys back!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## BOWHUNTER1206 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## RogerHoyt (Dec 15, 2011)

sent


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

The new shop is in Walled Lake at Benstein and Maple. 
I am working on contacting everyone who has pm'd me. Wil get back to you this weekend.


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Jackhammer said:


> The new shop is in Walled Lake at Benstein and Maple.
> I am working on contacting everyone who has pm'd me. Wil get back to you this weekend.


It's about time we get a local pro shop can't wait till your grand opening.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

Breeze said:


> It's about time we get a local pro shop can't wait till your grand opening.


Thanks breeze. We have live bait and fishing tackle too.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

I believe I have gotten back to everyone. If you have not heard back from me, please resend me your email address and I will send you a formal application for the pro-staff.


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

A few spots left. Send me your email address and I'll forward you an application.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Jackhammer said:


> Thanks breeze. We have live bait and fishing tackle too.


Thats what i'm talking about, any idea when you'll be opening.


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

Opening April 1st. Check out our website. www.boysoffalloutfitters.com
still under construction but there is some stuff on there.


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you going to have a range?


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the consideration guys, either way...best of luck in the future! Ttt


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

I went and had some work done by Rob today and this guy knows what he is doing. I encourage that you checkout Boys-of-Fall Outfitters in Walled Lake you won't be disappointed.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Jackhammer said:


> The new shop is in Walled Lake at Benstein and Maple.
> I am working on contacting everyone who has pm'd me. Wil get back to you this weekend.


Please give your address and phone number. The Detroit area sucks for Pro shops. 

I drive to Adams Archery for all my work. And they are dam good. Two chicks run the shop...and they know there stuff. They are your competition. That doesn't mean I dont want to see your shop and look at what you have.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

1050 Benstein Rd Walled Lake MI 48390 Suite 3 or call (248) 896-3213

If you get a chance stop by.


----------



## nate12 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tried sending you a PM you inbox was full.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is a link:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...9fj7Dw&usg=AFQjCNFDm7fWTF5Pd2D7Mdv3vPy7EFuRrw


----------

